# Official 2022 Super Bowl Thread - Rams vs. Bengals



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 2, 2022)

Ok, starting this now...I am in for the Bengals...got some OK and KS boys there that trump the GA boys on the Rams side...the odds makers have the Rams by a few points...here is my prediction...Bengals by a FG and under...I'm saying Bengals by 3, 45 pts total...24-21...let the bashing begin!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 2, 2022)

Rams by 14


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawg Rams!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 2, 2022)

Rams by 7 I think.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 2, 2022)

UGA by 7. Go NFL Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS in the superbowl.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS in the superbowl.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 2, 2022)

Pulling for Cincy as well but I think the Rams are the more rounded team. Rams, 21-16.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 2, 2022)

The line is 48.5 with the Rams (-4.5) favorites.  If it is like the end of the NFL season I think these teams will be within a FG or TD and under...


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 2, 2022)

Rams 34= kitty's 27


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 2, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> Rams 34= kitty's 27


Wow 13 over the O/U!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2022)

My sister lives in Cincinnati,  got to cheer for them, but would love to see Stafford win a super bowl after all the years on lions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2022)

When is the SuperBowl?


----------



## antharper (Feb 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> When is the SuperBowl?


Not sure


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> When is the SuperBowl?


Next Sunday. Go Rams!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> When is the SuperBowl?



February 13 @ 5:30


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 13, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 13, 2022)

Only watching because of Matt Stafford, otherwise I don’t care. Haven’t watched a SB in years. I saw an ad that said the halftime show will open the door for more hip hop artists. Now that’s something to get excited about.  I‘ll go stroll through the woods until the third quarter starts.


----------



## TJay (Feb 13, 2022)

I'd like to see Stafford & co. win, wouldn't give two balls of goat poop for the halftime show.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 13, 2022)

*33-18 Rams *

*GO RAMS!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 13, 2022)

*28-21 Rams*

*I hear they’re going to play a little football at a Rap concert today *

I think I’ll finish replacing the axle and bearings on my boat trailer during the halftime show.  I would rather listen to a angle grinder cutting steel.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Still 4.5 and 48.5 O/U.  I am sticking with the Bengals 24-21 and under...I am rooting for my OK/KS boy coaching the Bengals just so I can bet against my son and the Rams  and the Dawgs!  

I just hope it is a good game...

Let's go!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 13, 2022)

Won’t root for a team from California no matter who is on it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Won’t root for a team from California no matter who is on it.


Lot of GA there...and some Bama too...LSU and Florida most represented in the SB today...


----------



## pjciii (Feb 13, 2022)

I think cooper kupp is as dangerous as any player in the league. I personally hope the Bengals win


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 13, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Won’t root for a team from California no matter who is on it.


I feel the same, I’d like to see Stafford win but not rooting for either team. It’ll be on, otherwise just another Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

Looking forward to a close competitive game.  Will be nice if the Rams with their UGA alumni do well & win, but will be nice if underdog Bengals do well, too.

For you halftime show fans or for inquiring minds that may be curious or those wanting to know, here's a preview below from the Pepsi Youtube channel.

I did not hear bad words in the video, but the rapping could've been too fast for me to pick it up so I'll avoid embedding it on the forum, but looks popular with almost 15-Million views in just over 3 weeks.



Time = 3:48


> *The Call | Pepsi Super Bowl LVI Halftime Show OFFICIAL TRAILER*





> 14,825,527 views
> 
> Jan 20, 2022
> 
> Pepsi





> Directed by filmmaker F. Gary Gray, “The Call” features Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Eminem, Mary J. Blige and Kendrick Lamar for an epic Pepsi Super Bowl LVI Halftime Show trailer.  Scored by Adam Blackstone, “The Call” features a musical compilation of iconic tracks “Rap God,” “The Next Episode,” “Family Affair,” “HUMBLE.,” “Still D.R.E.,” and “California Love.”


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

13-seconds





*Will this be the GREATEST Super Bowl halftime show EVER  *



> Feb 11, 2022
> 
> NFL on ESPN


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bengals 28 - Rams 23...


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 13, 2022)

I just hope it’s a good game


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm old enough to remember N.W.A. and along with Motley Crue, Def Leppard and a bunch of alternative while in college, that was in my listening rotation.

I have a ton of respect for Dr. Dre, Snoop, and Eminem.  Those boys came out of the depths of hades and made it big, the American Dream.  Dre sold Beats to Apple for the most they have ever paid for a company...

Personally, I'm looking forward to it...


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 13, 2022)

Just talking to my 83 year old Dad who attended Super Bowl #2. Packers vs. Raiders. Those players probably didn't make .0005% of what these guys make but gave it everything they had. Vince Lombardi rolling over in his grave right now. GO Rams/Dawgs!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Just talking to my 83 year old Dad who attended Super Bowl #2. Packers vs. Raiders. Those players probably didn't make .0005% of what these guys make but gave it everything they had. Vince Lombardi rolling over in his grave right now. GO Rams/Dawgs!


Yeah Roger Staubach was in real estate in the off season, and Terry Bradshaw sold used cars...just to make ends meet...and they are two of the all time greats!


----------



## srb (Feb 13, 2022)

It’s on NBC,Hopefully it want end up politcal..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

srb said:


> It’s on NBC,Hopefully it want end up politcal..


It already has. Changed it back to GOLF!


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2022)

Good golf tournament!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

That was the most pitiful America the Beautiful and National Anthem I've ever hear.  Let's play some FOOTBALL!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2022)

Ugly women are always hollering about inclusion


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams about to score now...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

OBJ on the board...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Just talking to my 83 year old Dad who attended Super Bowl #2. Packers vs. Raiders. Those players probably didn't make .0005% of what these guys make but gave it everything they had. Vince Lombardi rolling over in his grave right now. GO Rams/Dawgs!


That's awesome!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 13, 2022)

Made the 2.5 hour drive to watch with Mom and Dad (both in their late 80's).  Awesome tradition with them that I know won't last forever.  Other than being AA'd to death with everything that is not actual football, enjoying the game.  Fixing to share some Makers Mark with Dad shortly, Mom will have Skittles


----------



## bullgator (Feb 13, 2022)

Don’t care, not watching.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool truck commercial


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Great play by the Bengals!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Stafford should have held that ball...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

Now I remember why I like college football.  I'm trying but dang..... Can't get into this game


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 13, 2022)

Watch some bull riding while the half time garbage is on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Don’t care, not watching.


 Why are you on this thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

Will NOT watch halftime, but will watch football.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2022)

I fell asleep, did I miss anything?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 13, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> I fell asleep, did I miss anything?


Set you a alarm there’s at least 30 more good napping minutes


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2022)

I missed the entire 2nd quarter....


----------



## pjciii (Feb 13, 2022)

This half time show is going to make me flip over to DIY channel and watch paint dry.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

You have to love America when a kid from Compton and a kid from 8 Mile can be on the biggest stage in the world...from the hood and a trailer park to headlining the SB...


----------



## bullgator (Feb 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why are you on this thread.


A question I asked myself.


----------



## marlin (Feb 13, 2022)

That was not the greatest halftime show that I’ve ever seen. A long way from it.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2022)

Well we enjoyed the halftime show ?‍


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Wow how about the halftime getto criminal negro show? Back to the Sacketts


Do you know anything about Dre, Eminem and Snoop Dog?  Those boys survived war in Compton to make it big with hard work and dedication...and Eminem came out of the Detroit trailer parks...


----------



## slow motion (Feb 13, 2022)

Wow. Rams got screwed on the td


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2022)

Joe burrow done throwed the bomb!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

Underwhelming halftime show as expected as the nfl continues on its downward spiral. 

Whoa, whatta quick lead change starting 2nd half. 

Omg, now a turnover. 

Bengals got things going their way.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Oh boy Rams make a couple of huge mistakes...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Do you know anything about Dre, Eminem and Snoop Dog?  Those boys survived war in Compton to make it big with hard work and dedication...and Eminem came out of the Detroit trailer parks...


Yeah they also hate America.  Remember when snoop made a video about assassinating trump?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Wow. Rams got screwed on the td


Yeah bad no call there...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah they also hate America.  Remember when snoop made a video about assassinating trump?


And how is that any different than hating them for their skin color?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And how is that any different than hating them for their skin color?


I don't hate them for their skin color. I do blame them for perpetuating a culture of black on black crime, drug use, homicide, and glorifying prostitution.  If you're good with that.... Cool.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't hate them for their skin color. I do blame them for perpetuating a culture of black on black crime, drug use, homicide, and glorifying prostitution.  If you're good with that.... Cool.


I'm good with artists calling it like they see from the seat they sit in...and not blaming them for societal problems when they themselves break the cycle...do I like all of their music?  Nope.  But I will always carry N.W.A. around with me, and will always respect those boys coming Straight Outta Compton...


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 13, 2022)

Good game.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

How would you feel if one of them cwme to your house for a date with your daughter.  When leaving.... Exclaimed "let's go B.   Gonna smoke some indo and then gon let my home boys do what they want with ya cause we don't respect women.  Then we'll go shoot some folks..... Other blacks...whites....dont matter.   Then we'll go sell some drugs".  

Great.   You 2 kids have a good night.  Please have her home by 11 pm Mr Dogg.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> How would you feel if one of them cwme to your house for a date with your daughter.  When leaving.... Exclaimed "let's go B.   Gonna smoke some indo and then gon let my home boys do what they want with ya cause we don't respect women.  Then we'll go shoot some folks..... Other blacks...whites....dont matter.   Then we'll go sell some drugs".
> 
> Great.   You 2 kids have a good night.  Please have her home by 11 pm Mr Dogg.


Buddy if your moral compass is what you use to determine who you listen to and what you watch for entertainment it's time to start shooting holes in every device you own...and ripping the stereos out of vehicles...ROFL!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool. Respect that if you can stomach it.  I can't.  Got a feeling we wouldn't be buddies


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams are doing great on 3rd down tonight...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 13, 2022)

A Brazilian boy got 8 seconds on a bull named Catfish, that’s what I know about the halftime show.

The Bengals got the Rams back on their heels starting this half.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Cool. Respect that if you can stomach it.  I can't.  Got a feeling we wouldn't be buddies


You listen to Hank?  GnR?  Crue?


----------



## slow motion (Feb 13, 2022)

You gentlemen are getting too serious and off topic for me. Have a good evening. I'm out.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Close game and so far well under...still think we finish under with the Bengals on top...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You listen to Hank?  GnR?  Crue?


I listen to people who don't perpetuate homicide.... Genocide..... Killing police officers..... Stuff like that.
Now back to football.... This game kinda sux.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Back to football...


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> View attachment 1135560


???


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Big 3rd down here


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

Injured players dropping like flies. Next man up.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

Wonder if we are going to get another lead change before the game ends.

Hearing Lebron James is there pulling for Cincy.



8-seconds







> LeBron was HYPED during the Super Bowl halftime show


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

That's a ballgame...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Burrow has time...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Huge down right here...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

That's a wrap...Rams win...GO DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Dawgs win Super Bowl too.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2022)

Congrats to the Rams on the win, led by Cooper Kupp's TD to take the final lead.


----------



## antharper (Feb 13, 2022)

Great game !


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

Rams win.... Dawgs win.... Vegas wins.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Probably best season in my lifetime...


----------



## Shane Dockery (Feb 13, 2022)

After 12 years of suffering in Detroit,  Stafford deserves the win. DGD!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 13, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Do you know anything about Dre, Eminem and Snoop Dog?  Those boys survived war in Compton to make it big with hard work and dedication...and Eminem came out of the Detroit trailer parks...



Murder and mayhem by thugs in Compton is not war.  War was WW2, Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan,  those men and women that served in combat would completely disagree on your assessment of war and heroism.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Murder and mayhem by thugs in Compton is not war.  War was WW2, Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan,  those men and women that served in combat would completely disagree on your assessment of war and heroism.


Figure of speech.  Good game...Go DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Feb 13, 2022)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if we are going to get another lead change before the game ends.
> 
> Hearing Lebron James is there pulling for Cincy.
> 
> ...


Thug…by the way congrats Rams! Proud for Matthew!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Wow. Rams got screwed on the td


Worse call missed I've seen


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if we are going to get another lead change before the game ends.
> 
> Hearing Lebron James is there pulling for Cincy.
> 
> ...


I cannot stand that jerk!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Superbowl winning Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2022)

Who won?


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 14, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Who won?


Atlanta Hawks hit a long 3 at the end to win it!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 14, 2022)

Poor Rams, Mutt homers done put the 40 year curse on them.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 14, 2022)

Good game, what little I seen of the halftime show was a suck fest!
Bunch if thugs


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 14, 2022)

I really didn’t care one way or the other who won but I would have rather seen the bengals win. I don’t pull for teams from commifornia


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2022)

First  NFL game I've watched in years to see Stafford. I changed channels from the gumba halftime show.


----------



## poohbear (Feb 14, 2022)

Rams won without their wide receiver who got hurt during game. Wonder why Bama couldn’t do it? Must have been that Dawg QB that made the difference.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 14, 2022)

tcward said:


> Thug…by the way congrats Rams! Proud for Matthew!



Yep, a proud thug no doubt. Rams did well finding a way to win. Stafford was tough with success while hanging in there with his late game injury.  Nice having Michel get in the game for a couple plays.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 14, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> I cannot stand that jerk!



Yep, lots of us don't care for him & his ways & words.  Was expecting more lighting strikes being drawn his way here on the forum in this thread.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 14, 2022)

Shane Dockery said:


> After 12 years of suffering in Detroit,  Stafford deserves the win. DGD!


I won’t disagree with that one ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 14, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Rams won without their wide receiver who got hurt during game. Wonder why Bama couldn’t do it? Must have been that Dawg QB that made the difference.


They didn't lose OBJ and Kupp. Think that would have made a difference? Figured as much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2022)

Great game. Most disgusting halftime EVER! I had to go outside. 
GO MATTHEW! GO Sony! Go DGD's!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 14, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Wonder why Bama couldn’t do it? Must have been that Dawg QB that made the difference.



This game wasn't juan by QB play (neither was that Dawg natty).  It was very good D on both sides.  Stafford didn't have a great night, two int's.  There is a reason why Kupp got MVP not the QB.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm still tore up Snoop and Dre  didn't sing Gin And Juice at halftime


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 14, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm still tore up Snoop and Dre  didn't sing Gin And Juice at halftime


You ever heard The Gourds version...bluegrass


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 14, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm still tore up Snoop and Dre  didn't sing Gin And Juice at halftime



I said the same thing!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Poor Rams, Mutt homers done put the 40 year curse on them.



Might want to clean your glasses, the Rams won.  Also, you got a real short faulty memory ... its been 0 years since the dawgs beat your bammy boys.  Roll eflants out of the winner's circle.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 14, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Might want to clean your glasses, the Rams won.  Also, you got a real short faulty memory ... its been 0 years since the dawgs beat your bammy boys.  Roll eflants out of the winner's circle.



Interesting, history doesn’t exist UGA.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Interesting, history doesn’t exist UGA.



Interesting ... tide troll didn't read the post.  I stated the present.  Didn't need no history.  Tide troll also tying LA Rams with Dawgs, when tide troll knows that we were only interested in this game due to Dawg involvement and that this was Stafford's first one and he won it all.

Now go back and try to surf da tide on the efalant's back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> How would you feel if one of them cwme to your house for a date with your daughter.  When leaving.... Exclaimed "let's go B.   Gonna smoke some indo and then gon let my home boys do what they want with ya cause we don't respect women.  Then we'll go shoot some folks..... Other blacks...whites....dont matter.   Then we'll go sell some drugs".
> 
> Great.   You 2 kids have a good night.  Please have her home by 11 pm Mr Dogg.



.... Buddy you went to a dark place on that one


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 14, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Interesting ... tide troll didn't read the post.  I stated the present.  Didn't need no history.  Tide troll also tying LA Rams with Dawgs, when tide troll knows that we were only interested in this game due to Dawg involvement and that this was Stafford's first one and he won it all.
> 
> Now go back and try to surf da tide on the efalant's back.



Who knew memory loss was so rampant amongst DAWGs. Walked outta da stadium in 1980 and 41 years later and there’s magically nothing between the dates.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 14, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> You ever heard The Gourds version...bluegrass


Yes I have


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> How would you feel if one of them cwme to your house for a date with your daughter.  When leaving.... Exclaimed "let's go B.   Gonna smoke some indo and then gon let my home boys do what they want with ya cause we don't respect women.  Then we'll go shoot some folks..... Other blacks...whites....dont matter.   Then we'll go sell some drugs".
> 
> Great.   You 2 kids have a good night.  Please have her home by 11 pm Mr Dogg.



This part got me... ....

Everything in this post sounds like it came from Prison Mike


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Who knew memory loss was so rampant amongst DAWGs. Walked outta da stadium in 1980 and 41 years later and there’s magically nothing between the dates.



We can't even begin to suffer the memory loss of yours ... let me help you ... 33-18.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> .... Buddy you went to a dark place on that one


Come on  banned Bobby Linton.  It's the same place the artists go.   It's what they sing about.  I remember most of the words to those songs from when I was a young teenager. Yeah, I listened.  Glad it didn't make a life altering  impression on me like it does other folks.
All I'm speaking is the truth. No racism in my posts about their music. They glorify the things I mention. And the younger generations eat it up. Pretty sickening what that lifestyle is doing to our country


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Come on  banned Bobby Linton.  It's the same place the artists go.   It's what they sing about.  I remember most of the words to those songs from when I was a young teenager. Yeah, I listened.  Glad it didn't make a life altering  impression on me like it does other folks.
> All I'm speaking is the truth. No racism in my posts about their music. They glorify the things I mention. And the younger generations eat it up. Pretty sickening what that lifestyle is doing to our country


Come on man, you sound like Tipper Gore.  Those guys didn't do a thing to drive the mess in this country any more than GNR's AFD with every song labeled Explicit Lyrics.  It is the environment that they grow up in, not the music they play...

If anything, those that have half a brain realize that if they do stay alive and out of prison, and make something of themselves, there is a life outside the hood...

But I've been to Compton and seen it first hand...so maybe that made an impression on me right after the Rodney King Riots...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Come on  banned Bobby Linton.  It's the same place the artists go.   It's what they sing about.  I remember most of the words to those songs from when I was a young teenager. Yeah, I listened.  Glad it didn't make a life altering  impression on me like it does other folks.
> All I'm speaking is the truth. No racism in my posts about their music. They glorify the things I mention. And the younger generations eat it up. Pretty sickening what that lifestyle is doing to our country



???…


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

Comparing the likes of the posts, man it makes me have a little bit of faith in the folks on this forum. ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Comparing the likes of the posts, man it makes me have a little bit of faith in the folks on this forum. ?


It takes no particular intelligence to like and follow...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It takes no particular intelligence to like and follow...


You're right... Just like minded common sense


----------



## poohbear (Feb 14, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> This game wasn't juan by QB play (neither was that Dawg natty).  It was very good D on both sides.  Stafford didn't have a great night, two int's.  There is a reason why Kupp got MVP not the QB.


I don’t know I would say it took a perfectly placed ball for Kupp to catch it.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 14, 2022)

Man, this thread is all over the place..

Main take away.. Bama fans are still all tore up bc the Dawgs stomped em out..


----------



## Throwback (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Come on  banned Bobby Linton.  It's the same place the artists go.   It's what they sing about.  I remember most of the words to those songs from when I was a young teenager. Yeah, I listened.  Glad it didn't make a life altering  impression on me like it does other folks.
> All I'm speaking is the truth. No racism in my posts about their music. They glorify the things I mention. And the younger generations eat it up. Pretty sickening what that lifestyle is doing to our country


I listen to the bluegrass song “Knoxville girl” too but I haven’t knocked a woman in the head and throw her in the river. I guess I’m one of the lucky ones


----------



## Throwback (Feb 14, 2022)

Don’t listen to Ted nugents music either. Might get you pregnant


----------



## Throwback (Feb 14, 2022)

Elvis swiveling his hips was the start of All this.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> You're right... Just like minded common sense


I don't know whether to like this or argue with it...oh well...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Man, this thread is all over the place..
> 
> Main take away.. Bama fans are still all tore up bc the Dawgs stomped em out..


And some people are still offended by words in songs and it seems it is time to bring back Tipper Gore to help police what our little virgin ears might hear and our eyes might see...

We are banning The Blue Lagoon too...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Elvis swiveling his hips was the start of All this.


I just set all my Xfinity boxes to G-rated...and asked my wife to change the passcode so I can't access Friends and Seinfeld re-runs...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I don't know whether to like this or argue with it...oh well...


I'd say you propably wouldn't like the connotation behind the post.   Hope this clears it up for ya


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'd say you propably wouldn't like the connotation behind the post.   Hope this clears it up for ya


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

Here's the thing.  I can reiterate every word of every song eazy E ever sung. NWA... All of it.   Ice cube. ... Yep.  Know em all.  But I grew up and realized the junk they were glorifying was wrong.  I'm a man now.  A proud contributing business owning citizen. I feel for the black community that won't get past this lifestyle.  I try to help everybody. Black, white, Latino.  But you have to help yourself and better yourself 1st.  Musicians, pro athletes, millionaires...... They aren't heroes because they have money. They become heroes by what they do for their peers

Yall have fun with the rest of it.  It's gotten a little bit hilarious.  Go dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice to see y’all have taken to the NFL again...


----------



## Throwback (Feb 14, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice to see y’all have taken to the NFL again...


It’s all that rap music I listened to 35 years ago.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

Throwback said:


> It’s all that rap music I listened to 35 years ago.


Me too!


----------



## Raylander (Feb 14, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And some people are still offended by words in songs and it seems it is time to bring back Tipper Gore to help police what our little virgin ears might hear and our eyes might see...
> 
> We are banning The Blue Lagoon too...



All that’s real easy for me, bc I don’t care. If you liked that halftime show, I think that’s cool. If other folks didn’t I think that’s cool too. I thought it was funny. Buncha 50 yo ‘men’ prancing around rapping..

I’m just happy we’re all rocking in the free world


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Throwback said:


> It’s all that rap music I listened to 35 years ago.



As a genre, it is probably my least listened to and owned...and while I was knee deep into hair metal and alternative at the outset of college, when N.W.A. came along and Tipper threw a fit, I just knew I had to listen to some of that...cause if Tipper was about to have a stroke that MUST be good!  Now some of it get's just too raunchy for even me, but that original set of tracks on Straight Outta Compton was some great listening in the old Jeep with the top off...

Tipper sold more albums than Richard Branson...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Raylander said:


> All that’s real easy for me, bc I don’t care. If you liked that halftime show, I think that’s cool. If other folks didn’t I think that’s cool too. I thought it was funny. Buncha 50 yo ‘men’ prancing around rapping..
> 
> I’m just happy we’re all rocking in the free world


Agreed, and yeah they are not moving the same way that they used to...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Agreed, and yeah they are not moving the same way that they used to...


Lord almighty I totally understand that.  I still try to keep up with my. 17 yr old playing basketball.  Mistake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> As a genre, it is probably my least listened to and owned...and while I was knee deep into hair metal and alternative at the outset of college, when N.W.A. came along and Tipper threw a fit, I just knew I had to listen to some of that...cause if Tipper was about to have a stroke that MUST be good!  Now some of it get's just too raunchy for even me, but that original set of tracks on Straight Outta Compton was some great listening in the old Jeep with the top off...
> 
> Tipper sold more albums than Richard Branson...


We're not in "on topic" now...


I find it funny you are getting off on this stuff...


Who ya trying to live through?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> We're not in "on topic" now...
> 
> 
> I find it funny you are getting off on this stuff...
> ...


Nothing to understand.  I love music, and almost all genres.  Have always loved and attended live concerts, and while there are many I've seen many times, there are many I've seen only once because I will see just about anyone once.  Nothing complicated...


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 15, 2022)

Did I mention that rap is just missing the c in front to properly describe it.  That is all.


----------



## GTMODawg (Feb 15, 2022)

3 sure signs that spring is nigh....

Jonquils emerging....

South Korean college students protesting....

Old and middle aged white folks tore up over halftime at the Super Bowl....

Toss in Dogwoods blooming and the Crappie bite is ON!

My 83 year father told me yesterday that FOX, CNN and MSNBC was all over the Super Bowl Half Time show yesterday....and got madder than a wet hen when I pointed out that there has only been a couple of Super Bowl Half Time shows that didn't cause middle aged and older white folks to clutch pearls.  If there is a super bowl and they have a half time show old white folks are going to complain, period. As sure a thing as death and taxes.  He finally admitted I could be right when we went back to 1988 and there was indeed a well documented controversy surrounding the Superbowl half time show LOL....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2022)

Don’t bother me in the least bit. I have a on & off button and a channel selector. 
Did anyone knee...... 
I have not forgotten ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 16, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Don’t bother me in the least bit. I have a on & off button and a channel selector.
> Did anyone knee......
> I have not forgotten ?


You could have just said you have a remote control ?.... Unless you have one of those tvs I grew up with that has a 13 position knob


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> You could have just said you have a remote control ?.... Unless you have one of those tvs I grew up with that has a 13 position knob


I wish I got that many channels. 
I get the grandkids to change the channels. ?


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Lions


----------

